# !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm



## -FA- (6. Oktober 2011)

*!! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Hallo, ich möchte euch vor nem neuen gefährlichen FB-Virus warnen. Der Virus verschickt sie wie herkömmlich übern chat an alle Leute die online sind. Falls ihr ein Link über den Chat bekommt: 

http://   www. allezdax.com/ images/  img-php? image  = IMG... 8.JPG

auf keinen fall draufklicken. es öffnet sich ein downlaod, der den virus downlaodet. 

Da wo ... steht normal irgend ne Zahlenkombi drin. Achtung, viele von meinen bekannten hats erwischt. Über den Virus lädt sich ne JPG-file runter, aber weiterhin noch versteckte weitere files. der virus hat verschieden Symptome:
- Sofortiges einfrieren des rechners
- Abstürze
- Windows lässt sich nicht mehr hochfahren
- Windows-Reperatur schlägt sofort fehl
- Schwazer Bildschirm anch dem hochfahren
- Sofortiger Stromausfall alo Absturz beim nem Laptop
- ...gibt sicher noch weitere... kann nur eindringlich warnen nicht drauf zu klicken.

Gefährdet sind was ich bisher sagen kann alle Windows-Versionen. das problem von nicht mehr hochfahren traten und fehlschlagende Windows-Reperarur kommt bei Windows 7. Bei XP gibts ebenafalls problem beim starten. Der Virenscanner schlägt nur bei der JPG-file als malware an, der Virus selbst wird aber druch das lsöchen der jpg selbst NICHT GELÖSCHT!!! Malwarebyte schlägt was ich bis jetzt gehört hab nur teilweise an, erkennt den Virus oftmals nicht.

Dazu auch noch ne Frage, viellicht weiß wer weiter: kann mand ie daten noch retten wenn Windows weder hochfährt sich noch reparieren lässt?

Edit: Der link is normal ohne leerzeichen, hab aber welche reingemacht, damit der nicht anklickbar wird.

hier direktverlinkung zur facebook-virenwarnung: wer facebook hat siehts 

Achtung: Virus-Warnung - Pinnwand | Facebook

da sind unzählige beiträge.


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Ach gegen mein Avira haben diese billige Facebookwürmer gar keine Chance...


----------



## -FA- (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Die Rechner hatten teilweise norten, kaspersky, anti vir... hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Gibt es auch eine Quelle zu dieser News? So schaut es bislang nach reiner Spekulation ohne wirklichen Beweis aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Klutten schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Quelle zu dieser News? So schaut es bislang nach reiner Spekulation ohne wirklichen Beweis aus.


 
Schau auf meinem Profil, dort ist eine Webseite verlinkt, klickst man drauf, kriegste einen Wurf reingedrückt, der dein System schrottet.

*Öhm... lieber nicht draufklicken, mein Virenscanner schlägt an, andere vielleicht nicht.*


----------



## -FA- (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

HILFE! WICHTIG! VIRUS über Facebook (allezdax-virus, Problem)

Bisher keine fachartikel, nur einzelne Foren-beiträge.


----------



## matty2580 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Die "Quelle" ist der Wurm selbst.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Die "Quelle" ist der Wurm selbst.....


 
jop, gibts bei mir aufm Profil. 
Wer will, einfach draufklicken.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

@matty2580

Glaube ich weniger 
Edit: achso ich dachte du meinst den "gutefrage.de" link oben

Hier gelistet auf der Malware Domain List




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. was passiert wohl bei win 8 ? 

Der Offizielle Beweis
Encyclopedia entry: Worm:Win32/Phorpiex.B - Learn more about malware - Microsoft Malware Protection Center

Scheint auch schon seit August oder noch länger im Umlauf zu sein


----------



## Kev95 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Kaspersky blockt ihn. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Kaspersky blockt ihn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gratuliere 
Und was hättest du gemacht wenn nicht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Ich klick bei Facebook etc. eh keine Links an!
Von daher hatte ich noch nie so ein Virus auf dem Rechner!


----------



## Liza (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Bei mir wird der Virus nicht mal soweit geladen, das er gesperrt werden müsste. Eset macht da schon nen guten Job und blockt gleich direkt die ganze Seite.

Aber schon lustig was sich so alles auf Facebook herumschwirrt. Wer dann lustig auf jeden X beliebigen Link klickt und seinen Rechner nicht schützt, hat im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes selber Schuld.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Oder einfach mal ein Auge hier rein werfen (nicht wörtlich gemeint)
Encyclopedia entry: Worm:Win32/Phorpiex.B - Learn more about malware - Microsoft Malware Protection Center

Microsoft erklärt ganz gut was wie und wo der Wurm was macht.


----------



## evosociety (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Sieht irgendwie mehr wie 'nen Schrottcode statt einem Virus aus. Bin aber noch am Debuggen. 

Btw: Professionell scheint das nicht sein, die Apache Version ist veraltet und die haben nicht einmal das Default Passwort der Query Log geändert, abgesehen von einem offenem remote MySql port.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> Und was hättest du gemacht wenn nicht?


Einen Post im Nervthread geschrieben. 

Ich klicke sogar selten auf Links von Leuten die ich kenne.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



-FA- schrieb:


> Gefährdet sind was ich bisher sagen kann alle Windows-Versionen.


Puh. Da hab ich aber nochmal Glück gehabt das ich kein Windows verwende.


----------



## Dimkkka (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

oh ja diese meldung bekomme ich jeden tag von paar freunden zugeschickt nervt schon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> Und was hättest du gemacht wenn nicht?


 
WIN Neu Installiert


----------



## Pal_Calimero (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Warum klickt man überhaut auf so eine Seite. Sollte ich eine Seite zugeschickt bekommen, dann nur aus einem Gespräch herraus ich frage da immer nach, ob xy mir diese Message zugeschickt hat.


----------



## Clawhammer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



			
				Was auch immer schrieb:
			
		

> *Objekt nicht gefunden!*
> 
> Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden.          Sofern Sie den URL manuell eingegeben haben,     überprüfen Sie bitte die Schreibweise und versuchen Sie es erneut.
> Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den  Webmaster hierüber.
> ...



Kein bild, kein Virus nichts...


----------



## Fexzz (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Mein Kaspersky hat den Link schon geblockt, als ich ihn nur mit der Maus gestreichelt hab :'D


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Hat jemand ein Link zu dem Virus ? Will mein Avira prüfen...


----------



## Jan565 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Was will man mit Facebook? Ich nutze es nicht und werde es auch nie. Mein leben muss ich im i-net nicht preis geben. Und überall gibt es Viren egal wo man im netz ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Wer bei FB auch sone ******* klickt ist doof. ^^


----------



## night (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ach gegen mein Avira haben diese billige Facebookwürmer gar keine Chance...


 
ich würd mich nicht wundern wenn der wurm dein avira einfach snackt XD


----------



## blackout24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Ein hoch auf Linux und ein funktionierendes Gehirn.


----------



## Uziflator (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Man hab ich ein Glück dass ich Facebook nicht nutze


----------



## spionkaese (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ein hoch auf Linux und ein funktionierendes Gehirn.


Brauchst mitterweile weder das eine noch das andere, die Links funktionieren nicht mehr.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Brauchst mitterweile weder das eine noch das andere, die Links funktionieren nicht mehr.


Was nicht heisst, das der Wurm nicht noch im umlauf ist ^^.. 
a) sich selber verbreitet oder b) an x anderen Quellen gehostet ist


----------



## RayasVati (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

hatte schon erfahrung mit....der ist aber schon einige Wochen unterwegs!


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Hm...
Ich benutze weder Facebook noch Windows, warum lese ich die News und warum schreibe ich einen Beitrag?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## SonicNoize (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich benutze weder Facebook noch Windows, warum lese ich die News und warum schreibe ich einen Beitrag?


 
Interessiert mich genausowenig wie die News. Wenn ich !! ACHTUNG !! und Facebook im Titel lese, könnte ich kotzen. Als ob das überhaupt ansatzweise wichitg wäre, wenn diese Dau-Horde auf FB keine Ahnung vom Internet hat und jeden Müll anklicken muss.

Zum Autofahren braucht man nen Führerschein, ins Internet darf jeder Depp ohne sich vorher zu informieren und dann ist das Geheule groß, wenn mal was schief läuft. Absolut lächerlich sowas. Jede News bzgl. Facebook und dem, was die Nutzer da treiben oder was mit ihnen getrieben wird, ist doch absolut peinlich. Es ist ein Minimal-Aufwand, sich mal etwas darüber klar zu machen, was im Internet so vor sich geht, aber irgendwie bleibt der großteil freiwillig dumm. Es wär ja anstrengend. Ich bekomm bei sowas die Hand nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

@SonicNoize:
Wie war das nochmal...
"Denken tut weh... und wird schlecht bezahlt!" (Spruch eines ehemaligen Profs von mir^^).

Ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn man sowas mal erwähnt, warnen vor einem Virus ist nie falsch - aber das hier ist wieder ein Fall von "der gesunde Menschenverstand ist der beste Schutz des PCs". Wer sich bei FB anmeldet und da wild auf alles klickt was kommt ists ja selbst schuld wenner sich was fängt (und selbst schuld dasser angemeldet ist in dem Laden ).


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> (...)
> Zum Autofahren braucht man nen Führerschein, ins Internet darf jeder Depp ohne sich vorher zu informieren
> (...)


 Da hast du vollkommen Recht, nur hast du *dashier* vergessen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## H3!nZ (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Jo bei mir ebenso. Wer ein vernünftiges und Aktuelles Viren-Programm besitzt sollte keine Probleme bekommen.
Es sei denn man erlaubt den download.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Man kann auch hier auf falsche Links klicken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Mir ist der Wurm egal, da fahren wieder Taler in meinen Geldspeicher


----------



## DUNnet (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*


Hab momentan nicht mal ESET NOD32 installiert (Probleme mit der neuen v5) und von einem Freund bekam ich im Chat dann auch ein Link, aber im Browser selbst schon erkannt dass das kurios endet.
Test im Nachhinein: Opera blockt es, Malwarebytes blockt es, ESET v5 blockt es, und mit Brain keine Chance...

 Gruß


http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4199/esetcleaned.png


Um das Forum nicht direkt zu versuchen:
 Hier ein Tiny URL Preview http://preview.tinyurl.com/62yzs6q


----------



## matty2580 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



			
				Microsoft/Maleware Protection Center schrieb:
			
		

> The worm enumerates drives on the infected computer, looking for removable drives (that are not A: and B.
> If found, the worm makes a copy of itself, such as the following, with 'hidden' and 'system' file attributes:
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das richtig übersetze, kopiert sich der Wurm auf alle Laufwerke, bis auf A: und B:.
Der verseucht einem wirklich das gesamte System.
Ziemlich aggressives Tierchen....


----------



## Neox (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Maaaaan das teil hat mir heut und gestern den Tag versaut. Echtn scheiss Teil


----------



## DUNnet (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig übersetze, kopiert sich der Wurm auf alle Laufwerke, bis auf A: und B:.
> Der verseucht einem wirklich das gesamte System.
> Ziemlich aggressives Tierchen....




Nur wenn er es kann,
und Aggressiv ist das nicht - ein paar Code Zeilen nach Laufwerkchecks und gib ihm 

Und ich will immer noch wissen:
Wie schafft man es den zu bekommen?
Bitte jedes Opfer mal nennen was bei ihm im unbehagen sein soll... ich versteh es wirklich nicht?!


----------



## Alte-Schule (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

ja macht Facebook down  keiner willes aber jeder ist süchtig


----------



## Sheeep (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Was will man mit Facebook? Ich nutze es nicht und werde es auch nie. Mein leben muss ich im i-net nicht preis geben. Und überall gibt es Viren egal wo man im netz ist.


 

Viren gibts auch im richtigen leben... grippeviren zum beispiel


----------



## geo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

 ach die lustigen FB Seuchen.
Ich beschwere mich nicht darüber, ich verdiene mein Geld damit solche Seuchen zu entfernen 
Diese Schädlinge sind weder schwer zu finden noch schwer zu beseitigen wenn der User nicht Wochenlang mit dem Ungeziefer im System weiter arbeitet. Besonders clever geht die Schadsoftware auch nicht ans Werk, da muß noch jemand viel lernen. Habe selbst schon wirklich fiese Dinger gebastelt anfangs auf dem Amiga später auf dem PC dieser FB Rotz ist ein Kindergeburtstag 
Wer mal Lust hat eine richtige Seuche auf dem Rechner zu bekämpfen der kann sich mal bei mir melden, in meiner Sammlung findet sich sicherlich was passendes. Sogar Seuchen die niemals aufgetreten sind und die selbst heute noch in leicht veränderter Form jeden Virenwächter zum Narren halten. Auch für die Unix TOS MorphOS Gemeinde


----------



## Snake7 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



geo schrieb:


> ach die lustigen FB Seuchen.
> Ich beschwere mich nicht darüber, ich verdiene mein Geld damit solche Seuchen zu entfernen
> Diese Schädlinge sind weder schwer zu finden noch schwer zu beseitigen wenn der User nicht Wochenlang mit dem Ungeziefer im System weiter arbeitet. Besonders clever geht die Schadsoftware auch nicht ans Werk, da muß noch jemand viel lernen. Habe selbst schon wirklich fiese Dinger gebastelt anfangs auf dem Amiga später auf dem PC dieser FB Rotz ist ein Kindergeburtstag
> Wer mal Lust hat eine richtige Seuche auf dem Rechner zu bekämpfen der kann sich mal bei mir melden, in meiner Sammlung findet sich sicherlich was passendes. Sogar Seuchen die niemals aufgetreten sind und die selbst heute noch in leicht veränderter Form jeden Virenwächter zum Narren halten. Auch für die Unix TOS MorphOS Gemeinde


Da liebt jemand sich aber selbst - und das meh rals alles andere... .

Aber B2T:
Ich weiß schon warum ich kein FB Mitglied bin und werde.
Aber auf solche komischen Links würde ich eh nie klicken
Meine persönlichen Daten sind mir einfach zu wichtig... .


----------



## theping (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Ein hoch auf alle die sich selbst feiern und sagen dass sie ein Hirn haben.

Es gibt auch Menschen die haben keine Ahnung von dem was sie gerade am PC tun. - Diese sind leider in der Mehrheit. Also informiert euere Bekannten/Freunde, wenn ihr das für nötig hält.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ach gegen mein Avira haben diese billige Facebookwürmer gar keine Chance...


 
Doch, haben sie.

Mein Bruder hat unglücklicherweise drauf geklickt und der Rechner ist nun renovierungsbedürftig ^^


----------



## 1975jassi (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Muss ich gleich meiner Freundin sagen bevor mein Rechner im Arsch ist...


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Hat doch nichts mit selbstverliebtheit zu tun. Ist doch gut, wenn er sich auskennt und Anderen sogar weiterhilft! Die Schadenfreude gegenüber FB-Usern teile ich übrigens mit 
Ich ärgere mich auch über dumme User die so dämlich sind und sich solche Viren einfangen. Dieser Wurm hier scheint ja wirklich nicht sonderlich schwerz zum entfernen zu sein. Meistens reicht es auch aus ein Removal von Antiviren-Herstellern herunterzuladen. Wer sich einen Wurm laden kann, kann sich auch ein Removal laden ^^.

btw @geo 
amiga ftw! War mit 6 Jahren auch an einem 2000er.. damals habe ich aber eher noch superfrog gespielt als Schadsoftware hergestellt. 

Mein Vater hat das Teil immer noch im Estrich. Dazu bestimmt über 1000 Disketten, ab und zu zocken wir mal ne Runde darauf - macht echt Spass und ist noch "Kult"


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Der beste Schutz gegen so etwas ist immer noch diese... ähm... Medienkompetenz. 

MfG


----------



## Spinal (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Wie schlau von dem Typen den Wurm direkt zu verlinken. Da es eine jpg Endung ist, dachte ich, es wäre ein Screenshot 
Zum Glück hat Eset die Seite geblockt. Und ich dachte immer, ich wär so schlau, mir passiert das nicht 

Also bloß nicht ausprobieren. Ganz pööser link ist das. Und danke für die Info. Für Handys ist das Ding hoffentlich nicht gefährlich 

bye
Spinal


----------



## CryxDX2 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Haha!!
Mac Rules. scheiß auf Windows Vieren


----------



## Xel'Naga (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Immer weiter so, alle gemeinsam auf Gesichtsbuch, aber schön feste


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Ich bin bei Facebook und habe trotzdem keine Würmer.


----------



## omega™ (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Haha!!
> Mac Rules. scheiß auf Windows Vieren


 
Haha!!

Vieren... es heißt Viren!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Wer das auch noch runter lädt is selber schuld x]
wenn da schon auftaucht: wollen die Datei blbablabal.jpg.scr runterladen...


----------



## -FA- (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

offensichtlich hat der link zum virus nun seinen namen verändert: http://www.nationwidenailssupply.com/images/img.php?l=IMG1478.JPG

-Link sicherheitshalber entfernt-

BITTE NICHT DRAUFKLICKEN!! Das kam grad bei mir nochmal an.


----------



## Spinal (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Mann Leute, wenn man nicht draufklicken soll, dann verlinkt es doch bitte nicht.

Da es sich um einen JPEG handelt, könnte man meinen ihr meint nen Screenshot.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Immerhin spielt er seine Virus Updates ein.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

@-FA-:
Ich wollte auch schon draufklicken.....
Aber irgendein Instinkt sagte mir, lasse dass mal sein.



*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/40082--fa-.html*


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Bitte keine Direkt-Links auf den Kram.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bitte keine Direkt-Links auf den Kram.




Finde ich auch schlecht!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Wieso guckt keiner auf die Dateiendung? 12345.jpg.scr dürfte doch reflexartig jedem Vollidioten ins Auge springen.
Zumal ja Firefox vorher sogar noch ne Downloadanfrage stellt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wieso guckt keiner auf die Dateiendung? 12345.jpg.scr dürfte doch reflexartig jedem Vollidioten ins Auge springen.
> Zumal ja Firefox vorher sogar noch ne Downloadanfrage stellt.




Es gibt halt auch Leute oder kleine Kinder die das nicht erkennen und jedem Download zustimmen!


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt auch Leute oder kleine Kinder die das nicht erkennen und jedem Download zustimmen!


 
Was haben kleine Kinder bei FB verloren?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Die sind, so hart das klingen mag, selbst schuld oder haben, siehe kleine Kinder, bei FB nichts verloren.
Selbst einige DAUs die ich kenne sind da misstrauisch geworden und haben eben nicht zu gestimmt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Was haben kleine Kinder bei FB verloren?




Wiso fragst du mich das ? Denkst du es gibt in Facebook keine 12 Jährigen Kinder ?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

denke das ist einer der, womöglich mehreren neuen Hostern:
http:/ /_ww.nationwidenailssupply.com/ images  / img.php?l=IMG****.JPG


mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso guckt keiner auf die Dateiendung? 12345.jpg.scr dürfte doch reflexartig jedem Vollidioten ins Auge springen.
> Zumal ja Firefox vorher sogar noch ne Downloadanfrage stellt.



Frage ich mich auch. Der beste Schutz ist immer noch Hirn einschalten. 

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



DaStash schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch. Der beste Schutz ist immer noch Hirn einschalten.
> 
> MfG





Wie gesagt es gibt viele die achten da drauf nicht


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt es gibt viele die achten da drauf nicht



Tja, daraus lernt dann. 

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, daraus lernt dann.
> 
> MfG




Die jenigen schon


----------



## DaStash (7. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die jenigen schon




Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Art Internetführerschein einführen. 

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



DaStash schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Art Internetführerschein einführen.
> 
> MfG




Wie soll so was den ausschauen ? ^^


----------



## Lelwani (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



DaStash schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Art Internetführerschein einführen.
> 
> MfG


 
internet-fuehrerschein.de


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Lelwani schrieb:


> internet-fuehrerschein.de




Ah ja


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wiso fragst du mich das ? Denkst du es gibt in Facebook keine 12 Jährigen Kinder ?


 
Doch schon, aber die gehören da mMn nicht hin.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Doch schon, aber die gehören da mMn nicht hin.




Das ist denen ja heute schon lange egal!


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das ist denen ja heute schon lange egal!


 
Wem denn? Den Kindern oder FB?


----------



## Neox (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es gibt viele die achten da drauf nicht


 

Stimmt. ich hab einfach raufgeklickt, weil ich den Link von einer guten Freundin bekommen hab, die mich letzte mal fragte, wie sie ihr SGS2 mit ihrem PC koppelt. Da achtet man nicht drauf. Und ja Firefox stellte bei mir keine Downloadfrage und da standt bei mir nur .jpg keine zahlen usw.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wem denn? Den Kindern oder FB?




Den Kiddis!


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Den Kiddis!


 
Naja FB scheint es auch egal zu sein. Hauptsache Mitgileder...
Ein Mindestalter wäre doch mal angebracht ^^ Kapier Ich eh nicht, wieso die ganzen Kiddies ein FB-Account brauchen ^^


----------



## DUNnet (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

FB hat ein Mindestalter Du Plappertante 
Übrigends - selbst wenn Ihr auf irgendeinen von den 2 Domains geht, nach den 10.000 Warnungen die Ihr dann ggf. überspringen müsst kommt sowieso
eine 404 Meldung, auf dem Server ist nichts mehr...
Und sehr interessant, nur 4-5 Programme haben laut Virus Total 0hour erkannt...


ESET FTW


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

War mal wieder so ein kleiner anfänger der FB aufmischen wollte


----------



## -FA- (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Also, ich hab nu den ersten Laptop mit Phorpiex B hier zum reparieren. Wie erwartet hat der Wurm ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Wenn ich Windows normal starten will leitet mich es trotzdem in die Startrepartur um. und wie erwartet hängt sich die auch auf.  
ich bekomm den Laptop im Moment nicht mehr hoch.  Nur da sind daten drauf die ich noch retten muss, falls ich das OS neu aufsetzen muss. 
Das gleiche auch wenn ich die Startrepertur mit der CD-Starte. Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich den Laptop woeder zum hochfahren bekomm?
Abgesichert geht auch net, es folgt umletung in die verpfuschte startrepartur-file.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Der Wurm löscht warscheinlich ein par Dateien im Windows Ordner die zum booten gebraucht werden!
Da ist denke ich nichts mehr mit reparieren!

Du kannst nur versuchen die HDD an einen PC zu hängen und die Daten zu retten!


----------



## MARIIIO (9. Oktober 2011)

Aber aufpassen, dass du den Virus nicht mitkopierst


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen, dass du den Virus nicht mitkopierst




Viren nisten sich meist in Systemdateien ein!
Also ich hatte damals immer wieder Viren und die wahren immer in einer System Datei!


----------



## onslaught (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Von einer Linux-CD booten geht auch nichtmehr ?


----------



## mak111 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

ich bekomme den sch... auch täglich zu geschickt


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Dann solltest du dir andere Freunde suchen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Lelwani schrieb:


> internet-fuehrerschein.de


Hahahaha, wie geil. 

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir andere Freunde suchen.



Da haste Recht, wer mir fiese Würmer schickt, mit dem möchte ich nicht mehr "befreundet" sein.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



onslaught schrieb:


> Von einer Linux-CD booten geht auch nichtmehr ?



Logisch geht das, damit kannst du auch auf die Daten zugreifen, aber noch einfacher ist es die Disk an einer Windowskiste anzuhängen^^.
Was hast du für eine Systemreparatur gemacht? Hast du auch fixmbr und fixboot in der reparaturkonsole ausgeführt?
FIXMBR und FIXBOOT Erklärungen » Danach, Meldung, Befehl, Fehler, Wiederherstellungskonsole, PC´s » Windows FAQ


----------



## -FA- (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Also folgendes Problem: ich kann das zwar lokal ohne CD über das Lufwerk X machen it fixmbr... . aber nach dem restart kommt beim hochfahren ein Bluescreen. Und von der CD weiß ich net wie ich in die reperaturkonsole komm.


----------



## onslaught (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Logisch geht das, damit kannst du auch auf die Daten zugreifen, aber noch einfacher ist es die Disk an einer Windowskiste anzuhängen^^.
> Was hast du für eine Systemreparatur gemacht? Hast du auch fixmbr und fixboot in der reparaturkonsole ausgeführt?
> FIXMBR und FIXBOOT Erklärungen » Danach, Meldung, Befehl, Fehler, Wiederherstellungskonsole, PC´s » Windows FAQ



Sehr Richtig, wäre mir aber zu gefährlich eine infizierte Disk an einen sauberen Rechner zu hängen, und zu umständlich ein solches Sys zu reparieren mit ungewissen Erfolgsaussichten. 
Daten Retten, Infizierte Disk formatieren.


----------



## Rabi (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*



-FA- schrieb:


> Falls ihr ein Link über den Chat bekommt:
> 
> http://   www. allezdax.com/ images/  img-php? image  = IMG... 8.JPG
> 
> auf keinen fall draufklicken. es öffnet sich ein downlaod, der den virus downlaodet.


 Tut mir leid, falls es schon gefragt wurde, aber reicht ein Klick auf den Link oder muss man den Download erst bestätigen? Ein guter Freund hat mir nämlich eben einen ähnlichen Link geschickt. Ich hab zwar draufgeklickt, aber weil mir dann der Thread hier eingefallen ist, die Seite direkt wieder geschlossen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2011)

Was habt ihr denn für "Freunde"?


----------



## Rabi (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: !! ACHTUNG!! Neuer gefährlicher Facebook-Wurm*

Solche, die scheinbar jeden Scheiß über FB laden. :/ Bei mir war es zwar eine andere Domain im Link, aber das Muster war das gleiche wie hier im Thread beschrieben. Ich hab einfach einen Link zu einem Bild gekriegt und Mozilla wollte direkt eine .scr(oder so ähnlich) Datei runterladen. 

Btw. die Nachricht wird doch nur verschickt, wenn der eigene Rechner infiziert ist, oder?


----------

